# Kindles



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

i remember threads on kindles years ago (4 years when I bought mine).  Does anyone still have one?  As the app is available on any tablet I just wondered if anyone still used theirs?  Mine is gathering dust under my bedside table but I will drag it out for holidays - especially in bright sun - otherwise I use my iPad.

When I did a kindle thread years ago I asked who out of the users still bought books in printed version - that was still my preferred way of reading - most said no, electronic all the way. Over the past 4 years my reading is now also exclusively electronic.


----------



## maomao (Nov 14, 2014)

We've got tablets coming out our arses in my house but still use our old kindles for reading books. I was down to about 2 books a year 5 years ago but I manage at least one a month now. Last four months have been ruined by A Song of Ice and Fire though.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

Also I'm not talking about kindle Fire or anything just plain old kindle - I was wondering about Kid_Eternity as I remember he loved his


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

maomao said:


> We've got tablets coming out our arses in my house but still use our old kindles for reading books. I was down to about 2 books a year 5 years ago but I manage at least one a month now. Last four months have been ruined by A Song of Ice and Fire though.



I read maybe a book a week but now I have electronics books I have literally 500 stored ready to read - I used to store paper books as I was scared of never having anything to read but I never had more then around 15 laying around - so 500? How can I ever read them?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2014)

Yup! I replaced mine last year with the excellent Kindle paperlight (touch screen, back light) and love it still!

One of the best devices I've ever owned.

Interesting to look back, when we talked about this nearly half a decade ago I was the only person I knew with one. Had all the usual 'but I prefer proper books' conversations back then. Now every single person I know who made that point has a kindle and doesn't buy physical books, almost everyone has some kind of tablet too.

Amazing how fast the world has changed in such a short space of time...


----------



## Hulot (Nov 14, 2014)

Still use mine a huge amount. I do a lot of travelling for work, and the two-month battery life means I can just put it in a coat pocket and not worry about all the other gubbins. The screen's much nicer to read lots of text from than any tablet, too.


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2014)

Still got mine - it's great for waiting around; if I get fed up with one genre I can just switch,  can't do that as easily with real books.  More of the candyfloss type reading material ends up on the kindle; paperbacks  and hardbacks are better for things which need to be looked at in depth instead of either skimmed or devoured.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Yup! I replaced mine last year with the excellent Kindle paperlight (touch screen, back light) and love it still!
> 
> One of the best devices I've ever owned.
> 
> ...



Yeah I remember the chats and you were the first to say never again to a printed book and I was unsure - now I can't imagine reading a printed book unless there was nothing available - I.e in hospital


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 14, 2014)

RubyBlue said:


> Yeah I remember the chats and you were the first to say never again to a printed book and I was unsure - now I can't imagine reading a printed book unless there was nothing available - I.e in hospital



Heh yeah, I now don't buy any physical content. All my books are via Kindle, I have Netflix and Amazon for films and TV. Music is via Spotify, even my PlayStation 4 games are now all digital downloads!


----------



## Greebo (Nov 14, 2014)

One thing I should add:  If it's drizzling or worse, I use a paperback instead.


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

iPad changed my mind - I used kindle for a couple years but when I got my iPad couple years ago my reading on an electronic device took off . I bought my parents a kindle 2 years ago - I don't think they like it :-


----------



## ChrisD (Nov 14, 2014)

Mrs Christy seems to have taken over ours... I had the cheapo cover reinforced with leather edging.. still works well.  Pissed off about cost of new books compared to cheap paperbacks.  I don't mind paying a bit but object to Amazonian prices.  P'haps ought to learn to torrent stuff.


----------



## Gingerman (Nov 14, 2014)

Always have my paperlight with me,great for when Ive got to travel somewhere by bus,train or plane,have'nt read a paper book in ages....


----------



## RubyBlue (Nov 14, 2014)

ChrisD said:


> Mrs Christy seems to have taken over ours... I had the cheapo cover reinforced with leather edging.. still works well.  Pissed off about cost of new books compared to cheap paperbacks.  I don't mind paying a bit but object to Amazonian prices.  P'haps ought to learn to torrent stuff.



You might be amazed at how the e versions have gone down in price meanwhile Google general ebooks dot com - I get loads


----------



## scifisam (Nov 14, 2014)

I use mine all the time; I only get a physical book if it has pictures that enhance the text, which means history or art books, not baby books.


----------



## spanglechick (Nov 14, 2014)

occasionally buy and read a physical book - i have one to read this weekend, as it happens.  This one's a new hardback release of a favourite author.  Scripts of plays i buy in physical form, (i get through a lot of these as part of my job), plus anything non-fiction.  But most of my reading is on my first generation kindle.  Fuck books for travelling with.  Even when i had a tablet, i preferred the kindle for reading because i don't get distracted by the other joys of the net.  the internet has single-handledly devestated my quantity and frequency of reading, especially in the last ten years.  If i had it on my kindle too, i think i would quite literally never get round to reading a book again, other than for work.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Nov 15, 2014)

I still use my kindle keyboard. I flirt with getting a paperlight or whatever it's called, every now and again, but I have a really nice cover for my kindle, it's lovely scuffed leather and it flips over the top, journo notebook style, which makes it resting on my belly for hands-free reading really easy. I can't find anything the same for the new version, and it's that case that makes reading the kindle such a lovely experience for me.


----------



## Mungy (Nov 15, 2014)

i love my kindle keyboard. I still have books on it I haven't read, much better than the piles of books around my bed.


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 15, 2014)

I love my kindle - still buy some printed books, graphic novels and work books but never just normal fiction. I take my kindle everywhere and have about 80 unread books on it at any one time. It's improved the amount I read so much. It's just a simple plain one as well about four years old now, I don't want a fire or anything. 

I do have the app on my phone though and use that sometimes, mainly if I'm somewhere it would be socially unacceptable to read a book so need to do it surreptitiously.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 15, 2014)

Mine carked it, but I wasn't bothered cos I still read paper books and read loads on my Kindle app anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> if I'm somewhere it would be socially unacceptable to read a book


there are no such places.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Nov 15, 2014)

I've got a tablet but much prefer the Kindle for it's lighter weight and much better battery life (although that's not as good as it was). Also amazon have a good returns policy. When it eventually dies I'll probably get a Nook as don't buy any content from the store and they appear to be cheaper.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 15, 2014)

I still read paper books and don't own a kindle.
I get a lot of my books free from the local library, not sure you can do that yet with a kindle.


----------



## gosub (Nov 15, 2014)

Have tablet but still use kindle. Got a load of downloads from the OU on it which don't sync with my kindle app on my tablet.  v annoying


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there are no such places.


parties, at the dinner table at the inlaws etc


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> parties, at the dinner table at the inlaws etc


if it's so dull that you need to read then you should let them know they're being dull as fuck.


----------



## chilango (Nov 15, 2014)

Use mine quite a lot, never buy from Amazon though, just use it for stuff I've got for free.

Still buy and read physical books. I love them too much.

But the Kindle is great for day to day reading and hiking trips.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

I had a Kindle Keyboard and hardly used it.  Never realised how much I reread, referred back etc in a book until I had an ereader.  It made this very difficult for me, so I hardly used it.

I found it useful for carrying lots of text(s) around with me but only if I had to. Sold it for next to nowt about a year back.  I have iPods and iPads etc but don't really used them for reading books on.  I read long magazine articles and web articles in it, love the ability to strip the bumph from a webpage and email that to myself using Safari on the iPad.

Mrs A has a Nook Glowlight which is similar in a lot of ways to the kindle paperwight - she uses that lots and doesn't really read on her iPad. Plus she can borrow library books with that which the kindle doesn't allow.


----------



## Throbbing Angel (Nov 15, 2014)

Oh - I read paperback mainly these days - forgot that bit!


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> if it's so dull that you need to read then you should let them know they're being dull as fuck.


perhaps I'm the dull one


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 15, 2014)

Spanky Longhorn said:


> perhaps I'm the dull one


there's something i've been meaning to tell you


----------



## Spanky Longhorn (Nov 15, 2014)




----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 15, 2014)

It's all about audio books nowadays. The ultimate in lazy reading.


----------



## maomao (Nov 15, 2014)

Pickman's model said:


> there are no such places.


Bibliophobics conference?


----------



## BoxRoom (Nov 16, 2014)

My Kindle Keyboard is still going strong. I love the damn thing.
Got the OH one ages ago, massive gamble as she was and still is a massive proper real book fan, and within half a minute she loved it.
Still get physical books but the Kindle is a bloody godsend. No need to carry around five or six books all the time.
I only read on my tablet thing in The Tiger pub because it's so fucking dark in there of an evening but otherwise it's Kindle for preference.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's all about audio books nowadays. The ultimate in lazy reading.


I personally find it much harder to listen to something than read it. I couldn't listen to a book. I would find it hard to just sit there and listen.


----------



## fishfinger (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I personally find it much harder to listen to something than read it. I couldn't listen to a book. I would find it hard to just sit there and listen.


I'm the opposite of this. I can read text books no problem. When it comes to fiction, due to my learning difficulties, I cannot understand the "emotional" aspects, unless I hear someone acting it out. I also miss a lot of written humour.


----------



## spitfire (Nov 16, 2014)

i got a kindle paperwhite for my birthday in october, it's great. I still buy paper books for my military history library but for the other stuff (sci fi, game of thrones, rock biographies etc.) kindle is the way forward.


----------



## yardbird (Nov 16, 2014)

I've got a Fire loaded with free books which I'm working  my way through.
MS has messed with my concentration and worse, my perception and I find my kindle easier than a paperback for some strange reason.
I devour news content because it comes in short bursts that I can "take on board".
This tablet reading has made life a lot easier.


----------



## JimW (Nov 16, 2014)

Still use my very old version one all the time, have even bought books for it rather than just nick stuff off the internet. Also it works for Chinese text, so anything I have to translate I convert to an e-book and read on the kindle first rather than the computer.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> I personally find it much harder to listen to something than read it. I couldn't listen to a book. I would find it hard to just sit there and listen.


I find I still have to concentrate to follow along. Plus side: you can do it while moving about and you don't get fatigued arms like you do when reading a book. Downside is you're wholly dependent on the narrator: a shit one can completely ruin it.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 16, 2014)

Still buy books , but also read books on the Kindle Fire , via the Kindle App on the Ipad Mini, or via my phone. Also read via the Google Books apps, and a Sainsbury's reading app on my phone. Sometimes on a crowded train reading via the phone is easier


----------



## Gromit (Nov 16, 2014)

I use my Paperwhite. 

Not having to worry about battery life is why.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I find I still have to concentrate to follow along. Plus side: you can do it while moving about and you don't get fatigued arms like you do when reading a book. Downside is you're wholly dependent on the narrator: a shit one can completely ruin it.


Fatigued arms? Eh? Have you been reading the Sunday Times Atlas or summat?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Listening is NOT reading though. I find it a pleasure to read but a chore to listen.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Fatigued arms? Eh? Have you been reading the Sunday Times Atlas or summat?


I quite often like reading whilst lying down (before sleep or on a sun lounger prove popular to me) so yes, finding where to put my arms can prove problematic in a way lying there with headphones doesn't.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Listening is NOT reading though. I find it a pleasure to read but a chore to listen.


It's only as irritating as listening to the radio. If you don't like radio plays and the such then fair fucks.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> It's only as irritating as listening to the radio. If you don't like radio plays and the such then fair fucks.


Can't stand them. I can have music on when reading, but to just sit and listen I would find impossible. I cannot just do one thing.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Can't stand them. I can have music on when reading, but to just sit and listen I would find impossible. I cannot just do one thing.


Ah right. I'm the exact polar opposite of you in that regard then. I can only do one thing. If anyone tries to speak to me - even if all I'm doing is thinking - it looks like I'm ignoring them as I simply don't hear them. Listening to music whilst reading would result in me doing neither.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

I do that not hearing thing too. 
If I'm engrossed in anything, you have to shake me to get my attention.


I can't even walk down the street to get some milk without music in my earphones. It's so _boring _just walking.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 16, 2014)

I've hungered for a kindle for ages, mainly because it has the e-ink thing and is so slim etc but when I last had p's for electrical equipment I opted for a second hand netbook. It's small enough to curl p with like an e-reader proper and it does internets. And runs a GBA emulator ably so I can play old games. Looked at Nooks and cheaper end e-readers but they all looked wank really.

Download stanza or use chromes 'magicscroll' app. Download ebooks for free.


----------



## Citizen66 (Nov 16, 2014)

I got into audio books because the gym was so boring. Then I realised I couldn't concentrate on the story and exercise at the same time.  I could listen to music at the same time as that doesn't require concentration. But then if it doesn't require concentration it won't distract me from the dire boredom of exercise. At least when walking to the shops there's things to look at!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Citizen66 said:


> I got into audio books because the gym was so boring. Then I realised I couldn't concentrate on the story and exercise at the same time.  I could listen to music at the same time as that doesn't require concentration. But then if it doesn't require concentration it won't distract me from the dire boredom of exercise. At least when walking to the shops there's things to look at!


Yeah, like your phone


----------



## Celyn (Nov 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I still read paper books and don't own a kindle.
> I get a lot of my books free from the local library, not sure you can do that yet with a kindle.



I *think* if you downloaded e-books from the library, you could then convert them to Kindle format using the free (and very good) Calibre software.   Not 100% sure as I don't have a Kindle but a Kobo, and I often do the conversion the other way round.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

Loads of libraries offer an eBook service, weltweit . they just don't publicise it. Ask them!
ETA - find out here:
https://www.overdrive.com
Oops, wait, that's the American version.


----------



## weltweit (Nov 16, 2014)

Orang Utan said:


> Loads of libraries offer an eBook service, weltweit . they just don't publicise it. Ask them!
> ETA - find out here:
> https://www.overdrive.com
> Oops, wait, that's the American version.


Oh ok, I might ask my local library then, only thing is I like paper books at the moment, btw I am now on page 450 of Telegraph Road, I decided to stick with it!


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> Oh ok, I might ask my local library then, only thing is I like paper books at the moment, btw I am now on page 450 of Telegraph Road, I decided to stick with it!


http://www.amazon.co.uk/OverDrive-Inc-Library-eBooks-Audiobooks/dp/B00850NK6I


----------



## maomao (Nov 16, 2014)

weltweit said:


> I am now on page 450 of Telegraph Road


Telegraph Avenue surely? Seems you zoomed ahead to page 450 but skipped the cover.


----------



## Pingu (Nov 20, 2014)

i travel a LOT with work and my paperwhite is invaluable to me. huge battery life and can see the screen even in bright sunshine


----------



## Cribynkle (Nov 20, 2014)

I love my Kindle Keyboard but mostly end up using it on journeys and holidays. The rest of the time I end up reading books more often on the Kindle app on my phone (Note 3) Plus I get loads of books from the library, I love browsing through shelves of actual books, looking at the covers and reading the blurbs


----------



## Yu_Gi_Oh (Jan 12, 2015)

All the annotations and highlights have vanished off two of the books on my Kindle today.  If I view 'my clippings' as a text file by plugging the kindle into the laptop, they're still there, which is a relief, but not if I try to view notes when reading the books themselves.  Does anyone know what this means?


----------



## trabuquera (Jan 12, 2015)

Still use my keyboard kindle a lot, but mostly for reading when travelling. Don't have a tablet so don't know what I'd do with a bigger choice of gadgets. the convenience is extraordinary but I do worry about a) my concentration span/deep attention being inferior to what it is when reading on paper and b) still miss the ability to physically riffle through pages and look for the place where my attention wandered some episodes back.


----------

